# HOW TO DROP ? COILOVERS? SUSPENSION KIT ? i NEED HELP .



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

6 months ago I became a family man and had to do away with my superbike and truck so now I have a 99 nissan gxe limited edition .
I have looked and looked and there is not a whole lot of aftermarket stuff out there.
I recently took the fron grill plate off and replaced it with a mesh grill looks a lot better but I need some advice on lowering .
first what are coilovers? are they hard to install 
are they any different than a suspension kit or lowering springs ?
I am on budget but I want something that isnt going to jack my tires up and have a bumpy ride what is my best bet on lowering my car ?

thanks .


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

KYB AGX adjustable struts, ~$289 and some Ground Control Coilovers with Eibach ERS springs (price arond $399 maybe?)should be a very nice solution to your problem.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BIG ADD,

I know its hard to save up the money, but I feel the only way to go is with shortend-strut coilovers. The Motivational Engineering set seems to be the best so far. Many members have also had good luck with the Ground Control/AGX setup, but it doesnt give you back the much needed travel that you will lose when you lower your car. B14's have very little travel, you need to go with stiff springs and only minor drop with stock length struts to make it handle well


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

*MODS .*

SO IT GONNA TAKE SOME MONEY HUH ? 

WELL IM JUST GONNA HAVE TO START SAVING .
THANKS FOR YOUR REPLIES IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE ADVICE IM ALL EARS .

I ALSO WANT TO START PUTTING SOME TOYS UNDER THE HOOD,
RIGHT NOW ITS ALLSTOCK EXCEPT FOR A K&N FILTER AND THE MESH GRILL THAT I PUT ON TO REPLACE THE STOCK COVER.

I HERE SO MUCH ABOUT HOT SHOT COLD AIR INTAKES,HEADERS,AND ALL SORTS OF STUFF .
I SEE A BUNCH OF AFTERMARKET STUFF ON EBAY.
I JUST WANT TO GET WHATS EFFECTIVE

I GUESS I JUST NEED ALL AROUND ADVICE ON MY CAR .
ALL REPLIES APPRECIATED, THANKS .

BIG ADD.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Effective mods:
ENGINE
HS header
HS CAI
JWT ECU
JWT cams
Advanced timing
Internal work(cost $$$)

SUSPENSION
Coilovers(shortened strut type)
Sways
Strut tower braces(front and rear)
ME rear upper mounts
Ground control Caster/Camber plates
Light 15" or 16" wheels
Good sticky tires

What did I miss??


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Another point of advice....turn off the caps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

ADAM or should I spell Adam in the correct caps ?
well I apologize for putting you in such a state of displeasure with my all "caps".
I apologize for the time you spent on handing me the so ever pleasant advice of turning them OFF !1

so again I apologize .

have pleasent day , hope all goes well , take carel.

ADD.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BIG ADD said:


> *ADAM or should I spell Adam in the correct caps ?
> well I apologize for putting you in such a state of displeasure with my all "caps".
> I apologize for the time you spent on handing me the so ever pleasant advice of turning them OFF !1
> 
> ...


Is that additude? If I hadn't said it first someone else would have. And in case you didn't notice, I did give you real advice first.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

No attitude here, I just felt like being a moron at the moment .

any way I checked into the coilovers you told me about, but I have a question .
I found a suspension lowering kit for 245.00 by eibach is that along the lines of what i need ? 

thans for the advise, later /

ADD


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BIG ADD said:


> *No attitude here, I just felt like being a moron at the moment .
> 
> any way I checked into the coilovers you told me about, but I have a question .
> I found a suspension lowering kit for 245.00 by eibach is that along the lines of what i need ?
> ...


That sounds like it's just the springs since I paid like $230 for my prokits. Find some new struts though too, even if you have to wait longer to save up the money, listen to someone who learned the hard way. Lowering springs on stock struts is a bad idea, just get some AGX's too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if your tight on moeny i suggest you go with Goldlines. They are better than H&R and Eibach. I have alot of customers that like them better. It also cheaper. goldlines full springs for a 2 inch drop are like 190 shipping included . cheap dude.. cheaper than eibach.


----------

